
8 World-Class Software Companies That Use Python - dbader
https://realpython.com/blog/python/world-class-companies-using-python/
======
pavelbr
Python is incredibly popular, we _know_ lots of companies use it. I'd be more
intrested to see who uses Haskell, Lisp, ML, and other less popular languages.

------
akmittal
TLDR; 1\. Industrial Light and Magic 2\. Google 3\. Facebook 4\. Spotify 5\.
Quora 6\. Netflix 7\. Dropbox 8\. Reddit

------
kingnothing
Uber

------
surreptitious00
ESRI

